# New Body's!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Danny painted up a new RC18T body for me, and the 18R came from ebay. Both cars finally don't look stock! Always makes me feel like I got new cars when I get new bodies.....just thought I'd share.

See you guys next weekend!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Gary*

Oh yeah, and Gary, I straightened up the wiring just for you!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jeez!! all you guys got nice cars!! mines a piece of doody!! LOL


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

don't worry nick i'm sportin' a rtr


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Courtney,
Love the shot of your friend in the 2nd picture! Actually I like all the pics you take on the kitchen countertops. Im in the custom countertop business and we do a bunch of granite. Looking good!!

Jeff


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

mines actually probly closer to FT than to RTR it just looks horrible. LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

and jeff, that dog is way cool!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeff Dean said:


> Courtney,
> Love the shot of your friend in the 2nd picture! Actually I like all the pics you take on the kitchen countertops. Im in the custom countertop business and we do a bunch of granite. Looking good!!
> 
> Jeff


Hah! That's Roscoe! My beagle! We got him from the pound, but I'd swear he's a pure bred beagle....

And, yes those are custom countertops!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I give you.....the Atomic Pumpkin!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll let you call mine the pumpkin if I can call your 18B Kitt !


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'll let you call mine the pumpkin if I can call your 18B Kitt !


You already did 

It's ok, the truck body should be here this week. I'm having problems fitting all of my electronics under the buggy shell.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

good luck with that.....it's one of the reasons I got rid of my original RC18B. You pretty much have to have a micro receiver, mount your ESC between your motor & servo, and hardwire your motor/ESC to cut down the wires. I never got it perfectly right.....my body was always cocked up on one side.

P.S. I've got a brand new Spektrum Micro RX for sale on ebay right now for $75.....don't know if you run spektrum though.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

CV, that 18R looked so awesome out in the sun on the track Saturday. That is a great looking car. The 18T looks good with the trim decals on it too. Nice!

Cant wait to see a bunch of these custom paint jobs out there on the track at the same time. On the track in the sun just makes the cars look so good.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Why thank you kind sir! I'm quite fond of that color.....I emailed the seller to find out if he knew what brand/name it was, but haven't heard back from him yet. I think I will most likely paint the next one with that color, chrome, and black.

And, yes, the 18T looks really sharp with a few stickers on it! Trimmed the wing down a little too.....those goofy sides hang down like elephant ears!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Our trucks may turn out a bit similar Courtney, I'm putting the same paint job on my truck that I'm using on the R


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Believe me, yours will look much different from mine on the track......mine will be upside down most of the time!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

You obviously didn't watch my Modified race last Saturday 

Mine will be gray though.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is SwayOveride's New RC18 Truck Body!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey smiley tell your brother happy birthday!! and nice body!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

now smiley.....why you gotta go and trump our stuff !


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just FYI, that color orange on the RC18R body is Parma PAR40302 FasPearl Orange


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet. i mite have to do some flames with that!!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> hey smiley tell your brother happy birthday!! and nice body!!


um, sir, could you say that again into the microphone?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing Rex.LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

dad it looks like your nickname is now rex!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

It Says Rex Cars Right.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

SMILEY

The body looks sweet. Thanks alot...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got a couple of new ones myself


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks sweet Guff!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nice guff!!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

You're up early this morning Nik.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

He's practicing, so he will be ready the first day of school. I hope all my students are doing the same!!!!!!! Yea Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nope. im up that early every morning now!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

This body was painted by Chris Womack. His work is awesome. This body belongs to my friend Big J.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats so awesome!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That is really awesome work! 

Is it a requirement to have flames or something like it on every RC body though? Just my opinion, but I'm so tired of that.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Holy cow, homeboy can paint!

CV- I don't see any flames on that body :?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL CV. when i get smiley to paint me a body im gonna have classic hot rod flames. HAHA!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

flames or flame-like streaks.

It's just a personal thing I've got......seems like EVERY custom body MUST have flames or flame-like designs.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not meaning to take away from smiley's or this guys painting skills.....they look great.....just tired of flames and streaks.....seems kind of 1990's to me.....like it needs to have the word "EXTREME!!!" written on it somewhere!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol!!! Haha!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm not meaning to take away from smiley's or this guys painting skills.....they look great.....just tired of flames and streaks.....seems kind of 1990's to me.....like it needs to have the word "EXTREME!!!" written on it somewhere!


Heheh..it's my trademark. Just about every paint job I've ever ran had flames.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome chris nice work take your time on my 1/8 lola i am in no rush.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

anybody know the technique used to do the purple area on the body on page 4?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

dad you like purple way too much!! LOL j/k


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

rex cars said:


> anybody know the technique used to do the purple area on the body on page 4?


Paint the lighter color first(silver) ,then while its still wet grab some plastic wrap and put it in a ball and dab the wet paint with it. Let it dry , then paint your darker color(purple).


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Chris does great work.It's hard to belive he has only been painting for a year!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I cant wait untill he does mine....I got a couple designs in my head that should look sweet.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That is really awesome work!
> 
> Is it a requirement to have flames or something like it on every RC body though? Just my opinion, but I'm so tired of that.


Come on courtney race cars should have Flames.LOL


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Sweet! Is that yours phil?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

No that is T-bodz he does good work to.Looks cool don't it.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I like flames too. It just goes with RC for some reason. Those are all nice paint jobs. The main thing about doing a body that detailed is "time". If you ask the painters, they will tell you that the application is not that difficult. Its the time it takes to go through each layer of cutting and painting.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*flames*



Big Phil said:


> Come on courtney race cars should have Flames.LOL


then how come Nascar, F1, MotoGP, MotoX, WRC etc pretty much have no cars w/flames? Heck, even the majority of the Top fuel dragsters don't have flames!.....maybe only 1 or 2 of the cars do. Those are all the biggest motorsports in the world!

I know, I know......I'm getting bashed for not liking flames......I just think that style is WAAAYY past it's peak of coolness.

Sorry to go against the grain on this one, but I've held this opinion in for a long time because I knew you guys would bash me!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll shut up now.....evidently nobody agrees with me on this one.....sorry guys


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Just hacking on you courtney. LOL


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Jeff Gordon has flames. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*jeff*



SwayOveride said:


> Jeff Gordon has flames. HAHAHAHA


yeah, and there are plenty of jokes about jeff gordon "flaming" ! LOL!

Ok, I promise, I quit now!  (unless I'm provoked, or another good setup for a joke comes along!)


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

zxeric said:


> Paint the lighter color first(silver) ,then while its still wet grab some plastic wrap and put it in a ball and dab the wet paint with it. Let it dry , then paint your darker color(purple).


Actually do the darker color first...... Its been awhile since I've done it and just remembered.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

If you really want it to stand out, spray the dark color and while it is still wet, spray a thick coat of pearl on it, but don't let it run, then use saran wrap or a balled up plastic bag to make the marble, then spray the light color.


----------



## chris womack (Jul 31, 2007)

courtney 
I think that flames look ok but i find old school flames are hard to draw ,I really prefer to do tribal flames ,it's almost hard to mess them up .I will be posting more paint jobs soon .

If you ever need a painter I am reasonable and will do a rad job for any body, your design or mine. Bad to the bone paint F/X.


----------



## chris womack (Jul 31, 2007)

wait till you see my new ridding lawn mower in a few weeks .
I just bought some house of color paints to learn tru fire with and some new skull master templates .
I t will be bad to the bone.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey chris post some pic of pauls new buggy body.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*flames*

I know I've been goofing on flames, but check out this Zeilke Racing.com Tru-flame body I got with my new car from ebay. these are the best flames I've ever seen on an RC body!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

LOL, just what you needed, a body you despise. Z does some great work. The Tru Fire technique is not an easy one to pull off, let alone well. You could always throw it back up on ebay and probably get half of what you spent for the whole car back.
As for the best I've ever seen, I'd have to go with www.adrcracing.com


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats nice!! and expensive!!! that hemi cuda body was $245


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That is really awesome work!
> 
> Is it a requirement to have flames or something like it on every RC body though? Just my opinion, but I'm so tired of that.





Courtney Vaughan said:


> I know I've been goofing on flames, but check out this Zeilke Racing.com Tru-flame body I got with my new car from ebay. these are the best flames I've ever seen on an RC body!


Is the kettle black? LoL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's already on ebay Maxx!

Donnie......I'm STILL goofin on flames.....I'm not keeping it.....it's for sale.


----------

